# Record Coronet No. 3 questions.



## aardvark4design (8 Apr 2013)

I have just 'upgraded' from a DML24X to an older Record Coronet No. 3 which I believe is similar to the CL3? It came with the old equivalent to the CL3B which replaces one of the mounting block with the extended tool rest assembly. My question is....there is a curved groove/hole cut in this which I'm assuming is to restrict the amount of swing? I don't appear to have anything to fit into the upper section that then drops into this groove and don't even know if I should have! Does anyone have a manual for this (or the lathe for that matter as I only have one for the CL3) or the CL3B if it is the same . The lathe itself seems in good nick and came with 20+ chisels, chucks, centres and even a spare motor and drive belt all for the princely sum of £180...a bargain me thinks?


----------



## Spindle (8 Apr 2013)

Hi

It sounds like you have the lower portion of the bowl turning attachment - see below

http://www.recordpower.co.uk/product/bo ... ies-lathes

The 'banana' slot takes an allen screw from underneath into the upper half of the attachment. Hopefully you will find all the components you need with the aid of the attached link.

Regards Mick


----------



## aardvark4design (8 Apr 2013)

Spindle":1daxxzuf said:


> Hi
> 
> It sounds like you have the lower portion of the bowl turning attachment - see below
> 
> ...



I have a feeling I saw something like that in the box with along with the spare motor, Thanks!


----------

